# Alpiner Woodstoves



## Castafarian (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello fellow Alpiner owners and enthusiasts! I just purchased my second Alpiner wood stove and it is a beast! I also have a single door model at a small cabin in NH and I use the new double-door fireplace insert, to heat my log home here in MA. I have not been able to find much information on this stove but I have plenty of experience and am happy to discuss.

Wondering if anyone knows if there was ever an aftermarket blower made for the double-door model or if there is one that would work. There is a cavity under the stove that goes around back and comes out on top and I've been using a simple window fan to push out the heat. A blower would be way more efficient the cavity measures approx. 3.5" high x 23" wide.


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2015)

I used a basic tangential blower on an old Majestic Insert that was setup like you described. Got it from Graingers. Still have it actually. It looks something like this: 
http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/fireplace/images/R7-RB82.jpg
http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/fireplace.htm
Or you could try a Tjernlund HotShot 330 / FB3F?
www.hearth.com/talk/threads/added-a-fan-on-kent-tile-fire.140188/


----------

